# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Наружная реклама на заказ

## Cassiopeina

Сегодня на рынке наружной и интерьерной рекламы сложилась ситуация, когда огромное количество рекламных агентств не имеют своего производства. Такие рекламные агентства отказались от своих производственных мощностей, оборудования, штата сотрудников в надежде сократить свои издержки, и предпочитают перезаказывать рекламные конструкции в уже немногочисленных компаниях, имеющих свое производство, современное оборудование, и штат квалифицированных сорудников. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Производство наружной рекламы — процесс высокотехнологичный. Над созданием рекламного продукта работает целая армия профессионалов, вооруженная знаниями и опирающаяся на материальную базу в виде производственных цехов. Общая площадь цехов «Медиаград» составляет более 400 м2.

----------

